# Mit 35W Hid-Xenon erwischt



## brakeless (15. November 2004)

Hi

Wurde einer von euch schon mal mit ne total überzugenen Beleuchtung (50W Halogen aufwärts) von unseren Freunden und Helfern erwischt?
Was hat es gekostet? Was schätzt ihr kost ne laufende 35W Xenon-Beleuchtung (auf waagrecht eingestellt, weils einen sonst selbst blendet    ) auf der Straße, auf dem Weg zuw Wald?
Ich fahre seit etwa 6Wochen fast täglich abends-nachts mit 35W Hid-Xenon (entspricht etwa 160W Halogen) und wurde noch nicht erwischt, sollte aber wissen, wie viel Kohle ich zum Biken mitnehmen sollte und ob die mir meine Lampe oder gar mein ganzes Bike wegnehmen könnten?

Gruß Benni


----------



## pefro (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

warum machst Dir nicht nen normalen Strahler ans Bike und schaltest Dein Mörderteil erst im Wald ein?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil - BB (15. November 2004)

Gute Frage   

Im Wald denke ich stört es keinen und wenn "andere" kommen hält man doch eh die Hand vors Licht. 

Und in der Stadt finde ich es total   und verantwortungslos.
Da reich auch n LED Blinker oder ne normale Leuchte ... muss doch nicht jeder mitbekommen was für Netzhautbrenner am Lenker hängen.  

Lass einfach mal was passieren ... das kann mit so ner Leuchte schnell böse enden ...


----------



## einoesiinhh (15. November 2004)

Hi, habe mich mit meiner Lupine auch noch nicht erwischen lassen. Laut §17 StVO kostet es aber 15 Euro, wenn man mit lichttechnischen Beleuchtungeinrichtungen angetroffen wird, die nicht den Vorschriften entsprechen. Die Beamten können es aber auch bei einer Verwarnung belassen. Also im Fall des Falles schön freundlich bleiben! 
Ohne Licht zu fahren, wäre übrigens günstiger: kostet nur 10 Euro. 
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## maaatin (15. November 2004)

Richtig teuer wird es, wenn wegen Blendung durch diese Lampe ein Unfall passiert. Dann nehmen die Versicherer schon mal Regress bei Dir....und vielleicht interssiert sich sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft für dich - so Verkehrsgefährdung oder so was! Soviel Geld kannst Du gar nicht auf dem Rad mitnehmen! Also für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr dann doch lieber noch ein zweites "Abblendlicht" mit höchstens 5 W ans Rad machen....


----------



## brakeless (15. November 2004)

Hi

Ich hab für den Stadtbetrieb eine 3-Watt Luxeon Led mit 6Grad Optik. Ich glaube, die blendet niemanden. Dass 35Watt Xenon in der Stadt nichts verloren haben ist klar. Die Frage war nur reine Neugier. Kann man ne Fahrradbeleuchtung eigentlich irgendwie abnehmen oder zulassen lassen?

Gruß Benni


----------



## Schüni (15. November 2004)

Na ja, mit 35 W kostet viel zu viel Energie, aber das mit der Haftung finde ich kein Argument, ich fahre häufig nachts und wie oft kommen mir Autos mit Xenon Licht entgegen, die erst abblenden, wenn ich mit der Lupine voll ins Auto halte.

Außerdem, an Autos ist leistungsstarkes Licht ob richtig eingestellt oder nicht doch nur ein Kavaliersdelikt, am Rad soll ich mir da Gedanken machen, nee.

Rücksicht auf Fußgänger, Radfahrer Tiere etc. sogar Autos nehme ich schon. 

Gute Nacht.

Schüni


----------



## phil - BB (15. November 2004)

Ist doch völlig egal was die im Auto machen, die können den ganzen Tag mit Fernlicht fahren oder Neonröhren ranschrauben ... , nicht unser Problem   , nur wenns knallt ist man der doofe ... dann kannst Du sagen was Du willst, die Anwälte der Versicherung juckts wenig, die wollen Kohle sehen und Du wirst zahlen ... aber das hat einer meiner Vortipper ja bereits geschrieben ... wenn ich nur lese ... habe ich ins Auto reingeblendet ...     :kotz: im Moment vielleicht eine kleine unbedachte Tat aber die kann lange Konsequenzen haben


----------



## -OUTLAW- (15. November 2004)

Warum erwischen lassen ?  

Einfach abhauen, im Wald können die dich sowieso nicht kriegen


----------



## brakeless (16. November 2004)

Dann steht halt in der Zeitung "Gestörter Radler mit Mördelampe blendet Autofahrer und verursacht schweren Unfall" ...und schon wissen die Nachbarn etc. wer gemeint ist.
Dann kriegen die dich vermutlich auch noch wegen Fahrerfluchtam arsc*.

Gruß Benni


----------



## X-Präsi (16. November 2004)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erwischen lassen ?
> 
> Einfach abhauen, im Wald können die dich sowieso nicht kriegen



So cool möcht ich auch nochmal sein 

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst: einigen hier scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, was alles auf sie kommen kann, wenn ein Unfall durch Blendung mit einer nicht zugelassenen Lampe nachgewiesen wird. Mal abgesehen von der Bestrafung  wegen Straßenverkehrsgefährdung sind die Schadensersatzforderung, das was einen in die Knie zwingt...

Bei ernsthaften Körperschäden sind einige 100.000 Euronen keine Seltenheit. Es gibt Menschen, die stottern eine mit 18 begangene Dummheit ihr Leben lang ab. Dann kannst Du Dir noch nicht mals mehr ein Ersatzbirnchen für Deinen Netzhautbrenner leisten...

Da ist es vielleicht kurzfristig bissl weniger cool aber langfristig eigentlich viel lässiger, in der City mit ner kleinen Stadtlampe rumzucruisen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. November 2004)

wenn man das licht einfach etwas weiter nach unten dreht, dürfte es doch auch niemandenblenden!!!

coffee


----------



## Hang Loose (16. November 2004)

Schüni schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich fahre häufig nachts und wie oft kommen mir Autos mit Xenon Licht entgegen, die erst abblenden...[REST geloescht]



Das liegt daran dass dich die Autofahrer erst viel viel spaeter sehen als du sie bzw den Lichtkegel der Scheinwerfer.

Daher mein Apell an alle, wenns draussen dunkel ist und ihr in der Stadt unterwegs seits, ziehts euch bitte so an dass ihr schon von weitem gesehen wirds. Stichwort helle und reflektierende Kleidung.

Je groesser die reflektierende Flaeche, desto besser auch die Chance vom Autofahrer frueh wahrgenommen zu werden, ideal ist mMn. so eine reflektierende Weste, aehnlich wie sie in Italien & Spanien pflicht fuer Autofahrer ist.


LG HL


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. November 2004)

phil - BB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch völlig egal was die im Auto machen, die können ... Neonröhren ranschrauben



Ist das in GER erlaubt? Diese Unterbodenbeleuchtung!?


----------



## TheBrad (16. November 2004)

Nein. Hab aber keine Quelle.


----------



## Wischmop (16. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das in GER erlaubt? Diese Unterbodenbeleuchtung!?



Nein ist sie nicht bzw. nur für Showzwecke. Keine ahnung wie er jetzt darauf kommt hat wohl was gegen Autofahrer =) 

mfg


----------



## andy1 (16. November 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> So cool möcht ich auch nochmal sein
> 
> Jetzt aber mal im Ernst: einigen hier scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, was alles auf sie kommen kann, wenn ein Unfall durch Blendung mit einer nicht zugelassenen Lampe nachgewiesen wird. Mal abgesehen von der Bestrafung wegen Straßenverkehrsgefährdung sind die Schadensersatzforderung, das was einen in die Knie zwingt...
> 
> ...


 
Jo, mei Ihr Leutz,

malt doch mal den Teufel an die Wand...  

Das juckt niemanden wenn man mit der Lupine durch die Stadt fährt. OK 35 Watt Xenon ist sicher was anderes...
Kommt aber auch wieder drauf an wie es eingestekkt ist.

Wie war das mit den Autos ? Wieviel Watt haben die ?
Achso... stimmt ja, 2mal 55 Watt... 
da erübrigt sich jede Argumentation.
Tja, und die Auto-Xenonlampen werden auch nicht gerade wenig haben, sicher nicht 110 durch 4...

Und selbst 3 Watt-Lampen und Batterielampen können bleneden wie ich oft festestellen muss, selbst wenn ich mit Lupine unterwegs bin. Ich drehe die natürlich etwas nach unten, die anderen nicht.
Und hat jemand schonmal gehört dass jemand der mit normaler Lampe geblendet hat verurteilt wurde ?
Und von verurteileten Autofahrern mit blendendem, falsch eingestelltem Licht habe ich auch noch nie was gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. November 2004)

Hang Loose schrieb:
			
		

> ..ideal ist mMn. so eine reflektierende Weste, aehnlich wie sie in Italien & Spanien pflicht fuer Autofahrer ist.



Wie? Was für Westen müssen die beim Autofahren tragen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## brakeless (16. November 2004)

Nicht beim Autofahren. Die müssen so Westen nur dabeihaben und bei nem Auto oder Motorradunfall anziehen, dass sie nicht über den Haufen gefahren werden.

Gruß Benni


----------



## phil - BB (16. November 2004)

Nein, ich hab nix gegen Autofahrer, bin doch selbst einer ... Neonröhren am Auto sind natürlich während der Fahrt nicht erlaubt! ... wollte damit nur unterstreichen das zurückblenden schwachsinn ist wegen der "falsch eingestellten Scheinwerfern und Xenons " und die Bikebeleuchtung auf das gleiche rauskommt wie so ne Neonröhre (oder auch nicht zugelassene / eingetragene Scheinwerfer)  am Auto und man nicht unbedingt genauso "doof" sein sollte.Im Schadensfall bist DU der doofe der zahlt.

Ach egal, kann ja jeder machen wie er will nur nachher nicht


----------



## FXO (16. November 2004)

also ich wohn direkt neben den herren in grün und bin demletzt von nem nightride heimgekommen und voll aufgeblendet um die ecke gefahren...da hab ich dann 2x POLIZEI reflektieren gesehen. waren zu fuss unterwegs, der eine hat sich die hand vor die augen gehalten, gesagt hat aber keiner was. bin dann schnell weiter. ich würd auch sagen: dreh das teil nach unten, dann tuts keinem was.
viel interessanter fände ich die frage was passiert wenn der förster dich nachts mit dem xenon brenner aufm trail erwischt...


----------



## n`argon (16. November 2004)

brakeless schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht beim Autofahren. Die müssen so Westen nur dabeihaben und bei nem Auto oder Motorradunfall anziehen, dass sie nicht über den Haufen gefahren werden.
> 
> Gruß Benni


Naja schau dir mal nen Teil der Italienischen Autofahre an - da würd ich mich auch nicht mit ner lupine in der hand und nem Ganzkörper Reflektor auf die Autobahn trauen


----------



## pefro (16. November 2004)

n`argon schrieb:
			
		

> Naja schau dir mal nen Teil der Italienischen Autofahre an - da würd ich mich auch nicht mit ner lupine in der hand und nem Ganzkörper Reflektor auf die Autobahn trauen



ahso - aber Autobahn ist mitm Bike eh eher suboptimal, egal wo in Europa, oder?    

Gruß
Peter


----------



## brakeless (16. November 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wohn direkt neben den herren in grün und bin demletzt von nem nightride heimgekommen und voll aufgeblendet um die ecke gefahren...da hab ich dann 2x POLIZEI reflektieren gesehen. waren zu fuss unterwegs, der eine hat sich die hand vor die augen gehalten, gesagt hat aber keiner was. bin dann schnell weiter. ich würd auch sagen: dreh das teil nach unten, dann tuts keinem was.
> viel interessanter fände ich die frage was passiert wenn der förster dich nachts mit dem xenon brenner aufm trail erwischt...




Ich hab schon mal Jäger in der Dämmerung getroffen mit 35W Xenon voll aufgeblentet. Ich kam langsam den Berg rauf und sah schon von Weitem, dass da jemand steht und sich die Hand vors Gesicht hält. Ich hab mir gedacht, wer so gestört ist, bei völliger Dunkelheit und Kälte einfach im Wald rumzustehen brauch ein bischen Erleuchtung.
 
Als ich oben bei den Jägern, die bei ihren Geländewagen standen angekommen war, wurde ich von diesen auf meine "tolle Lampe" und deren "abartige" Blendwirkung angesprochen. Ich musste ihnen erklären, wie die Lampe funktioniert und Fragen wie "das ist doch kein Halogen??" beantworten. Nach 5 Minuten freundlicher Konversation bug ich in den nächsten Trail ab und verschwand. 

(Wenn ihr auf meinen Namen klickt, seht ich eine Hütte in etwa 50 Metern Entfernung, mein Benutzerbild ist ne Frontansicht der laufenden Lampe aus etwa 50 Metern. Der Eindruck täuscht: Die Blendwirkung ist wirklich abartig, kein Wunder bei fast 240Lm/cm²   )

gruß Benni


----------



## phil - BB (16. November 2004)

echt heftig das Bild.


----------



## Rolf H. (16. November 2004)

brakeless schrieb:
			
		

> Die Blendwirkung ist wirklich abartig, kein Wunder bei fast 240Lm/cm²   )
> 
> gruß Benni



Kann ich bestätigen ! Besonders schlimm wenn der Benni auf dem Trail direkt hinter einem fährt ; man sieht nur seinen eigenen Schatten !   

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## karsten reincke (16. November 2004)

ob man mit ner lupine-xenon was zahlen muß, liegt auch daran, wo man die lampe befestigt hat. es ist nämlich nach der stvzo eine owi, wenn man nichtzugelassene lichttechnische einrichtungen am bike hat. aber man darf ohne jede gesetzliche regelung stirn-oder helmlampen nutzen, als meinetwegen zwei lupine-edisons voll aufgeblendet am helm, das sollte dann zu schlagzeilen im regionalblättchen führen.
wenn ich im dienst bin, reicht es mir völlig, wenn licht dran ist!!!!!!!!!!
karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brakeless (17. November 2004)

Wnn du dann keine lampe am Rad hasch musch trozdem zahle, wenn du zwar Lampe aber keinen Dynamo hasch musch auch zahle......


----------



## Hang Loose (17. November 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Was für Westen müssen die beim Autofahren tragen?



Nicht direkt beim Autofahren, sondern wenn sie auf der Autobahn eine Panne haben und aus ihrem Fahrzeug aussteigen wollen um die Panne zu richten/Hilfe zu holen/etc.

Ist mMn seit diesem Jahr Pflicht, genauso wie in Italien das fahren mit eingeschaltenen Licht tagsueber auf der Autobahn.

Huch da haben wir aber wieder elegant die Kurve zurueck zum Thema bekommen .. ;-)

LG HL.


----------



## raymund (17. November 2004)

Hang Loose schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt daran dass dich die Autofahrer erst viel viel spaeter sehen als du sie bzw den Lichtkegel der Scheinwerfer.
> 
> Daher mein Apell an alle, wenns draussen dunkel ist und ihr in der Stadt unterwegs seits, ziehts euch bitte so an dass ihr schon von weitem gesehen wirds. Stichwort helle und reflektierende Kleidung.
> 
> ...



Können vor lachen.....

Ich bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Trikot in neongelb, zur Not tut es auch ein Windbreaker.
Wenn ich mit der Frage in einen der hiesigen Bike-shops komme, höre ich immer, daß es sowas in den 80ern gab, heute aber nicht mehr.

Wenn die Jacke vollflächig mit 3M-Reflexstreifen versehen wäre, würden die Autofahrer sich selber blenden.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## TheTomminator (18. November 2004)

Da gibt es einen ganz gravierenden Unterschied zwischen Autoxenon und und dem fürs radl. beim auto gibt es eine automatische leuchtweitenregulierung, die ein blenden des gegenverkehrs verhindern soll, allerdins nur in fahrtrichtung links. 
rechts leuchtet der scheinwerfer höher und weiter, damit man schilder besser sieht und das was weiter vorne ist. so eine lupine strahlt ihr licht in alle richtungen gleichmaßig ab und kann deshalb extrem blenden. ein weiterer faktor bei der blendwirkung ist das streulicht, was durch die scheinwerfergläser entsteht, bei vielen autos ist das auf wenig blendung hin optimiert. 
ich geb mal folgendes zu bedenken:

die mountainbiker sind wohl ein ganz  schlimmes naturzerstörendes tierwelterschreckendes volk, die nach der meinung von vielen leuten ab besten aufgehängt werden sollten. ich weis von zeiten, in denen drähte in kopfhöhe über die singletrails gespannt wurden und sowas. wenn wir uns jetzt durch modernste lichttechnik den neid und die missgunst der vielen vielen ach so umweltfreundlichen und rücksichtsvollen autofahrer auf uns ziehen, tun wir uns damit sicher keinen gefallen. also bitte folgendes: licht ans rad und in zehn meter entfernung mal nachsehn ob es blendet. wenn ja, so weit nach unten stellen, dass es nicht mehr blendet oder ein schwächeres licht dran. ich jedenfalls möchte mir, strafrechtliche auswirkungen hin oder her, keinen personenschaden ans bein binden.


----------



## machero (18. November 2004)

@raymund

meinst du sowas? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5139139558&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

hatte ich vor 2-3 Tagen mal bei karstadt-sport an. sehr heftig. extrem grell (kommt auf dem bild nicht annähernd rüber) ...für meinen geschmack aber schon n bischen zuviel des guten.


@topic

andere verkehrsteilnehmer blenden geht natürlich garnich.

allerdings glaube ich nicht das man von der polente bestraft wird wenn die einen mit soner lampe sehn !
es sind immernoch so extrem viel biker ohne licht unterwegs.... die freuen sich über jeden der beleuchtung am rad hat !

war gestern nacht auch wieder 3 std. biken in berlin-city. es is unglaublich wie wenig leute mitdenken 
das schlimmste sind die, die ohne licht fahren und dann noch auf der falschen seite unterwegs sind ...und am besten noch nebenbei verträumt schaufenster angucken :hass:

aber was solls... ich fahr mittlerweile quasi mit fullface  (viper mx) und werd mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch so `ne protektor-jacke holn. :>
sind ja nich nur die biker sondern auch die autofahrer dies nichmehr merken (speziell touris und taxen) und strohdoof am verkehr "teilnehmen" .

ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, das diese kleinen LED-Lampen am bike auch nichts bringen... man wird trotzdem noch viel zu schnell übersehen !

von daher is die anschaffung sones 15-25 watt brenners sicherlich keine schlechte idee ! ich mein... es is UNSER leben !!!


----------



## karsten reincke (18. November 2004)

vor jahren gab es mal jacken und rucksäcke, die bei lichteinfall vollflächig reflektierten, sonst aber unauffällig waren. warum es solch zeug nicht mehr gibt, ist mir schleierhaft.
karsten


----------



## raymund (19. November 2004)

machero schrieb:
			
		

> @raymund
> 
> meinst du sowas?
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell schon, doch warum sind die Ärmel schwarz?
AUsserdem würde ich sowas vorher gerne anprobieren.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Schüni (19. November 2004)

@Toomminator

Ach, Autoscheinwerfer sind auf wenig Blendung konstruiert, das wissen die Autobauer aber wohl nicht, ich fahre auch Auto, ungern aber ich tue es und davon habe ich überhaupt nichts gemerkt.

Zur Lupine: Du hast anscheinend keine Lupine, die hat natürlich einen gewissen Streuwinkel, eine richtige Blendwirkung hast Du aber nur in Fahrtrichtung und auch nur dann, wenn die Lampe auf "Endlos - Entfernung" eingestellt ist. Im Nahbereich naturlich auch, das hat aber jedes Licht, ist halt eine Eigenschaft von Licht, das es hell ist. Ich werde jedenfall weiter Lupine in der Stadt fahren mit weniger Leistung.

Egal ob Autoscheinwerfer auf Nichtblendung konstruiert sind, was sind schon 25 W gegen 2 x 55 W, und in der Stadt drossel ich meine Lampe in der Regel auf 16 bzw. 8 W runter.

An alle anderen Braven:

Lesst mal das Gedicht von Ericht Mühsam, Der Lampenputzer.

Ich fahre auch Rad, um gegen den Autowahn (unsere heiligen Kühe) was zu unternehmen.

Gruss
Schüni


----------



## Tilmann (19. November 2004)

Also mein Eigenbau (20 Watt Halospot mit 30Grad) ist im Stadtverkehr schon unzumutbar. Ich hab selbst mal aus 5 Metern reingeguckt, danach sieht man nur noch Sterne. Das Problem ist die kleine Abstrahlfläche, Autoscheinwerfer sind halt viel größer.

Genausowenig wie ein Auto mit Fernlicht was in der Stadt zu suchen hat hat es ein Bike mit so einem Strahler. (Von 35 Watt HID will ich gar nicht wissen wie das pfeffert).

Zum Gesehenwerden: In einer normalen Nacht tut es eine helle Funzel, 2 Rücklichter sind allerdings besser. Bei Regen ist es mies, da übersieht man auch schon leicht schlechtbeleuchtete Autos (Alte Lampen oder Einäugige) und bei Nebel sieht man gar nichts mehr, da sollte man sich mit dem Fahrad von der Piste fernhalten (bei vernünftiger Fahrweise gibts beim Auto im Falle der Fälle halt einen Blechschaden oder man steht im Graben...).

Ich war auch schon versucht, Dauer-Fernlichtfahrern auf der Gegenfahrbahn mittels "Lichthupe" mit dem Brenner aufmerksam zu machen. Die Normal-Funzel die man dran hat sieht man nämlich (ich fahre die Strecke auch öfters mit dem Auto)...

Gruß Tilmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (19. November 2004)

@Schüni

Also die Autohersteller wissen das schon mit dem Licht und so, nur leidere ist das 
nicht immer so einfach in den Griff zu kriegen, weil die Scheinwerfer auch immer richtig eingestellt werden müssen. Die meisten Autofahrer haben auch noch nie was von der Leuchtweitenregulierung gehört und die Scheinwerfer mal sauber zu machen, damit das Streulicht nicht so blendet ist wohl auch zu viel verlangt. Bei Xenon geschieht das automatisch, bei hochleistungshalogenso gut wie nie. 
Jedenfalls ist entscheidend für die blendwirkung, wieviel der 2*55Watt jetzt im Auge landen. Da Autoscheinwerfer, wenn sie denn sauber und korrekt justiert sind, nicht direkt das nach oben strahlen, sondern nur parallel zum Boden und breit gefächert, kommt nur etwas streulicht ins Auge, es sei denn man fährt über ein Kuppe oder durch eine Linkskurve. 
Meine Lupine Nightmare hat dagegen nur einen Abstrahlwinkel von 20° und kann 
damit dem gegenverkehr sehr leicht direkt ins Auge leuchten. Ich geb zu, 8 oder  
12Watt sind sicher nicht so tragisch, aber bei 25Watt oder 35Watt HId finde ich geht man eindeutig zu weit. Genau so wie Leute die mit falsch eingestellten Autoscheinwerfern oder Fernlicht durch die Stadt fahren.


----------



## downhillschrott (20. November 2004)

Also was hier von Watt und Blenwirkung getippt wird ist echt mühsam.

Als ob das alleine von der Wattzahl abhängt. Ein 10 oder 20W Rad-Halogenspot blendet weit mehr als 2x55W Ablendlicht eines Fahrzeugs. Das hängt erstens von der Reflektorgestaltung ab die beim abbelndlicht ja eine ausgeprägte Hell-Dunkelgrenze hat, und zweitens wie schon erwähnt wurde von der Abstrahlfläche. Je kleiner die Abstrafhlfläche, desto größer die Blendwirkung.

35W Xenon ist ein normales Xenon-Autofernlicht. Das dieses Trumm Licht in der Stadt oder im Verkehr nichts verloren hat, sollte jedem klar sein. Wer dennoch damit unterwegs ist, und NICHT abblendet der gehört eigentlich aus dem Verkehr gezogen. 

Daher sollte an so ein Licht immer eine 5W Funzel dabei sein. In der Stadt geht es ja vorrangig darum GESEHEN ZU WERDEN. Um Gelände ist son Licht natürlich ein geiles Teil. Oder um nen Autofahrer anzublinken der nicht abblendet. 

Aber mich würde folgendes interessieren:

35W ?? Was hast du fürn Akku dran? Wie lange hält das? Du brauchst dafür ja ein Vorschaltgerät, wie groß ist das, normal sind Xenon-Vorschaltgeräte ca. 100x100x30mm groß. Wie schwer ist das Vorschaltgerät? Wie lange und wie schwer ist die Hochspannungsleitung?

Gibt es auch Xenonlichter mit geringerer Wattzahl? Ein 35W Xenon-Fernlicht leuchtet ja je nach Reflektorgröße 300-500m weit, das ist fürs Radl ja schon sehr großzügig.


----------



## brakeless (21. November 2004)

Aber mich würde folgendes interessieren:

35W ?? Was hast du fürn Akku dran? Wie lange hält das? Du brauchst dafür ja ein Vorschaltgerät, wie groß ist das, normal sind Xenon-Vorschaltgeräte ca. 100x100x30mm groß. Wie schwer ist das Vorschaltgerät? Wie lange und wie schwer ist die Hochspannungsleitung?

Gibt es auch Xenonlichter mit geringerer Wattzahl? Ein 35W Xenon-Fernlicht leuchtet ja je nach Reflektorgröße 300-500m weit, das ist fürs Radl ja schon sehr großzügig. [/QUOTE]


Hi

Also: Der Akku besteht aus 24 LiIon-Zellen und hat 14,4 Volt 9Ah hält knapp 3 Std und wiegt 1250 Gramm (komplett mit Gehäuse, Elektronik, Relais Sicherung Buchsen etc.)

Das Vorschaltgerät wiegt ca 500 Gramm incl der 40cm Hochspannungsleitung.
Der Brenner incl gehäuse kommt auf 200 Gramm, also insgesamt 2KG.

Das Gewicht ist zwar ordentlich, aber die Ausleuchtung entschuldigt alles...

Für die Stadt hab ich wie gesangt ne 3-Watt Luxeon Funzel.

Und ja, es gibt auch kleinere Xenon Lampen, zb Trailtech Lupine Nightpro ... nachzulensen im Elektronik Forum.

Gruß Benni


----------



## brakeless (21. November 2004)

@Downhillschrott

Respekt, tolle sehr informative Seite!!

 


Gruß Benni


----------



## downhillschrott (21. November 2004)

Die techn. Daten sind ja schon seeeehr überzeugend.   

Wegen Heimseite: Danke für die Lorbeeren, leider hab ich keine Zeit endlich mal ein Update zu machen.    Teilweise sind da schon sehr veraltete Dinger dabei.


----------



## Jeremy (26. November 2004)

Besteht denn wirklich die Notwendigkeit Nachts mit Superbeam durch einen Wald zu moschen? Schaltet statt der Lampe mal euer Hirn ein und zieht die Folgen für die Waldbewohner in Betracht. 

Ich finde es schlicht zum Kotzen und hoffe das Bußgeld hierfür ist richtig satt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (26. November 2004)

Was sind die Folgen ???


----------



## Hugo (26. November 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind die Folgen ???



wuesst ich auch gern...gestern wollt mir schonma jemand die nightrides madig machen....was soll das???

ich persoehnl. find 35watt xenon ja auch bissi krass, deswegen hab ich mir 13watt bestellt...sollte reichen, ich versteh aber das ganze trara wirklich nich...dann wird die lampe eben ein wenig gekippt udn schon sollte keiner mehr ernsthafte probleme damit haben...es sei denn ihr fahrt auf nem verspiegelten laufsteg oder so....aber das is ja dann wieder was ganz anderes  

hier wurde davon gesprochen dass sich manch einer zu tode zahlt wegen gefaehrdung des strassenverkehrs mit anschliessendem unfall oder so aehnl.
gibts da konkrete praedsidentsfaelle?


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2004)

Bin gestern den Sherrifs begegnet. Sie standen in ner Seitenstraße, ich hab gerade zu meinem 20 Citylicht noch die 35W 30° IRC zugeschaltet und nen zweiten Biker überholt...
Dann die grünen, schnell aus das helle Ding, hatten volle Innenraumbeleuchtung in Ihrem Bus...hat aber die nicht intersssiert...wollten sicher nicht raus aus der warmen Stube in den regen


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (4. Dezember 2004)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern den Sherrifs begegnet.


 Meistens sind die froh, dass man überhaupt Licht am Rad. Wenn ein Grüner auf Dummf*ck aus ist, wird er immer was am Bike finden, was nicht der StVZO entspricht.


----------



## karstb (4. Dezember 2004)

was kostet denn ein 14V 9Ah LiIon Akku? dürfte doch wohl im dreistelligen  bereich liegen?
aber wieso hast du 24 zellen genommen? hätten größere es nicht besser getan, statt so eine risige parallelschaltung? da brauchst du ja 24 balancer zum laden......?


----------



## brakeless (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi


Ne, bin i billich rangekomme.
Es handelt sich um Laptopakkus aus Überproduktion (hat 35 inkl. Porto gekostet (ebucht sei dank)). Liion-Akkus kann man auch ohne Balancer zwischen den Zellen laden. Die Zellengröße (bei Laptop und Camcorderzellen) ist genormt, daher musste ich eben 24Stück nehmen, um die Kapazität zu erreichen.
An andere Zellen kommt man so weit ich weiß ja nur schwer ran wegen der Schutzelektronik usw...

Gruß Benni


----------



## FRy (6. Dezember 2004)

@ brakeless

nun bist du schuld das ich auch ein 35W Hid-Xenon haben will   
aber bin erstmal mit meinem Nipack + 10 Watt Mirage zu frieden   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Beast44 (6. Dezember 2004)

FRy schrieb:
			
		

> @ brakeless
> 
> nun bist du schuld das ich auch ein 35W Hid-Xenon haben will
> aber bin erstmal mit meinem Nipack + 10 Watt Mirage zu frieden
> ...





heute ist auch meine mirage + x mit nipack angekommen   
ist echt richtig geil das teil. und ich denk die lampe ist optimal: 5watt für die city und dann nochmal 10watt zusätzluich für die mirage x.


----------



## brakeless (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Meine ist heller:  

Gruß Benni


----------



## Beast44 (6. Dezember 2004)

brakeless schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Meine ist heller:
> 
> Gruß Benni




schon klar....das teil ist halt wirklich richtig geil   

aber ich find die sigma richtig auch sehr geil....reicht auch für mein gebiet hier völlig aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (7. Dezember 2004)

so, hab keine HID aber carsten's 55 watt psycho.
lichtkontrolle-radfahrer auf dem heimweg von der arbeit. 
da denk ich mir, mal sehen was die pulizoi wohl sagt.
also aufgeblendet volle 55 W und hingefahren. der NETTE polizist zeigte mir das ich anhalten sollte. hab ich auch und er meinte:
"bisschen heftig oder? was ist den dass?"

also hab ich wahrheitsgemäss gesagt "mein eigenbau" (sorry carsten ich hab gelogen  )

er läuft rund um und sieht sich das ding genau an.
"sieht aber gut aus, wieviel W sind das denn?"
"55 bei voll power,sonst nur 20"
"und wo kommt der strom her?"
"accu im rucksack"
"aha, aber am stadtgebiet würd ich doch lieber nur die 20 watt fahren. blendet sonst doch ein wenig(hi hi),
ausserdem ist die ja wohl nicht der stvo entsprechend"

ich grins in mich rein und denk: da muss doch noch was kommen. nein, kam nix.

"nein, ist sie nicht,aber ich sehe was und werde bestimmt besser gesehen" (treudoofes gesicht mach)
"okay, dann machen sie mal die 'grosse' aus und gute heimfahrt noch"

vielleicht hab ich auch nur einen netten polizisten erwischt,vll. biket er selber,keine ahnung.
auf jeden fall ist es doch meiner meinung nach abhängig vom ton und wie man den polizisten entgegen tritt. 
hab nicht das ganze gespräch hier wiedergegeben, aber es war deutlich raus zu hören, dass so ein starkes teil allemal lieber gesehen wird, als dunkel um's rad.
und ich hatte weder reflektoren noch entsprechende pedale, auf die er aber gar nicht ein ging, einfach ignoriert.
nun fahr ich also die 20er leicht abgesenkt und freu mich nach wie vor wenn die 35er so richtig schön licht macht.
und hab auch gar kein schlechtes gewissen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2004)

es ist doch irgendwie komisch, wenn ein Auto nachts durch den Wald mit Fernlicht fährt dann beschwert sich keiner von wegen Umweltschutz und Nachtruhe der Tiere. Wenn wir mit dem Rädle vollkommen umweltfreundlich und meist noch ohne jeden Krach zu machen durch den Wald rollen gibt es Leute die meinen man solle das verbieten. Sorry, kann ich nicht verstehen. 

In der Stadt mit über 10 Watt zu fahren macht meiner Ansicht nach keinen Sinn und ich glaub das macht auch kaum einer (warum auch!). Wenn es wirklich um das "gesehen werden" geht, der ist besser mit ner Rekflektor Weste bedient. Gibt's übrigens speziell für Biker (also atmungsaktiv) glaub ich beim Bicycles Versand für kleines Geld. 

Den Night-Ride laß ich mir jedenfalls nicht madig machen. 

Grüsse und Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## manne (14. Dezember 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> es ist doch irgendwie komisch, wenn ein Auto nachts durch den Wald mit Fernlicht fährt dann beschwert sich keiner von wegen Umweltschutz und Nachtruhe der Tiere. Wenn wir mit dem Rädle vollkommen umweltfreundlich und meist noch ohne jeden Krach zu machen durch den Wald rollen gibt es Leute die meinen man solle das verbieten. Sorry, kann ich nicht verstehen.



Ich weiß ja nicht ob in deiner Gegend mitten im Wald (also auf Wegen die zum schnellen von Punkt-A-zu-B-kommen weniger geeignet sind) reger Autoverkehr normal ist, bei mir ist das nicht der Fall und dementsprechend würde sich ein Förster oder werauchimmer genauso / noch mehr als über Biker wundern und wenn das Volkssport wird verständlicherweise sehr gestört fühlen.

Sehe die Sache ansonsten aber auch recht harmlos, ich fahre im Dunkeln nicht in die tiefsten Ecken und erlebe seltenst Tiere die panikartig vor mir flüchten. (im Gegensatz zum hellichten Tag)
Ich denke sie fühlen sich von mir kaum mehr gestört als von einem anderen Tier welches in ihrer Nähe vorbeiraschelt, mal kurz Aufmerksamkeit und vorbei.

MfG Manne


----------



## µ_d (8. Januar 2005)

muss man sich so ein tolles licht selber bauen oder kann man die irgendwo kaufen?  Preise?


----------



## manne (8. Januar 2005)

Hey, das sollte heißen: *kann* man sich so ein tolles licht selber bauen oder *muss* man die irgendwo kaufen? 

Im E-Talk läuft grad eine interessante Sammelbestellung (Brightstar...).
So ca. 200 musst du aber auch bei solch einem Selbstbau einplanen.

MfG Manne


----------



## bikesteff (8. Januar 2005)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das sollte heißen: *kann* man sich so ein tolles licht selber bauen oder *muss* man die irgendwo kaufen?
> 
> Im E-Talk läuft grad eine interessante Sammelbestellung (Brightstar...).
> So ca. 200 musst du aber auch bei solch einem Selbstbau einplanen.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt. Für 200 bekäme er (mit ein bißchen Engagement) schon die Luxusvariante mit gedrehtem Gehäuse und Li-Ion Akku   

Gruß,
Stefan.


----------



## manne (8. Januar 2005)

bikesteff schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht unbedingt. Für 200 bekäme er (mit ein bißchen Engagement) schon die Luxusvariante mit gedrehtem Gehäuse und Li-Ion Akku
> 
> Gruß,
> Stefan.



Jaja, ich hab schon auf nen "Xenon-Kit vom Schrottplatz ausbauen, kaputte Notebookakkus 3,50 bei Ebay..."-Post gewartet.   

(Bist damit jetzt nicht direkt gemeint, weil hast ja Recht: Li-Ion und etwas mehr als AHK-Kappe ist bei so einer Lampe denke ich selbstverständlich)

MfG Manne


----------



## µ_d (10. Januar 2005)

aha
dann muss ich wohl irgendwo geld besorgen


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin erst seit heute mit dabei.
Ich möchte mein Bike mit einer spitzen Lampe ausrüsten mit der man auch Nachts auf "Wildschweinjagt" gehen kann.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Hatte schon mal an ein paar Scheinwerfer von HELLA vom Typ Micro Xenon DE mit 12 Volt und 35 WATT gedacht. Finde aber keinen passenden Akku der mind. 2 bis 2,5 Std. hält und nicht gleich 2000 Gramm wiegt.
Wer hat denn bessere Alternativen bzw. wo würde man einen passenden Akku bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superDiscount (22. Januar 2005)

na dann herzlich willkommen!  

am besten schaust du hier im talktech mal nach: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92

dort findest du sämmtliche beiträge zum thema: bike & elektronik usw...!
 

viel spaß beim schmökern!


----------



## Wast (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also ich bin mal zur Radkontrolle aufgehalten worden. War anscheinend ne größere Sache. War mitm MTB unterwegs und hatte am Helm ne Lupine Edison und hinten so einen kleine rote BlinkLED. Die Polizisten haben dann die Rahmennummer usw. überprüft und bemängelt, dass die Reflektoren, Schutzbleche... fehlten. Ich habe dann versucht Ihnen freundlich klar zu machen, dass ich von einem Nightride im Gelände komme und das nicht brauchen würde (und wollte). Sie habens komischerweise sogar eingesehen. Der ältere der Beiden hat dann gemeint: "Aber dei Lampn is scho a bisserl hell, oder?" Worauf ich ehrlich geantwortet habe, dass ich weis, dass sie eigentlich zu hell ist, aber ich immer das Problem habe, dass ich im Wald mit einer STVZO zugelassenen Lampe nichts sehe, mich dabei auch schon mal voll auf die zwölf gelegt habe und mich oft Autofahrer zu spät sehen. Ich habe ihm auch erklärt, dass ich auf öffentlichen Straßen und in der City den Lichtkegel auch immer brav etwa 2m vor meinem Rad plaziere um andere nicht zu blenden und zu gefährden. Der jüngere stand derweil immer ganz unruhig daneben und wollte mich anscheinend abkassieren. Wo er dann loslegte sagte der ältere zu ihm: "Na, lass des mal, der is zumindest ehrlich und klärt mich über die neue Technik auf, deswegen tuts auch a mündliche Verwarnung. Immerhin hat er ja a Licht, was ma viel liaba is!"
Diese Begegnung macht mich ehrlich sehr glücklich, da sich manche Beamte wenigstens noch die Mühe machen nachzudenken und Ehrlichkeit belohnen!

MFG

Wast


----------



## offi (29. Januar 2005)

Also nach meiner Erfahrung wird (bei mir in der Stadt) gar nicht mehr auf Reflektoren geachtet.
Die sind froh wenn man überhaupt mit Licht fährt.
Ich schalte die 20W immer im Kreisverkehr dazu, da man da doch immer sehr schnell übersehen wird.

Und wenn man dann doch mal angehalten wird, macht der Ton die Musik   

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Februar 2005)

Bei uns sehen die das auch nicht soooo eng. Auch wenn mich die
Herren schon öfters hätten kontrollieren können. Ich fahr mit meiner
Lupine immer im LED-Modus durch die Stadt und schalte dann im Wald
auf die 25 W. Hat den Vorteil, das man in der Stadt oder auf der  Landstraße selber gut sieht, die LEDs nicht so sehr blenden. aber man auch gut gesehen wird. Naja und zu Lupine mit 25W brauch ich ja nichts sagen   

cu


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Februar 2005)

Was gibts eigentlich für Regeln zur Beleuchtung - ich kenn nur die 5 Watt Sache.

Nen Kumpel und ich bauen bald LED Lampen, Intensität und Heligkeit wie ne 40 Watt Halogenlampe aber nur 3 Watt - kann ich mit so ner Lampe auch Stress bekommen? weil letztlich kann man mit jeder Auto- und Radlampe jemanden blenden..


----------



## Thomas2006 (6. Februar 2005)

Satsh da Ride schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Kumpel und ich bauen bald LED Lampen, Intensität und Heligkeit wie ne 40 Watt Halogenlampe aber nur 3 Watt



 Ich hab noch keine LED Lampe gesehen, die mehr als einen schwachen Schimmer auf den Boden zaubert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (6. Februar 2005)

Naja, die 3Watt LED entspricht in etwa einer 'normalen' 10W Halogen, aber nimmer 40Watt, da brauchst Du schon Natriumdampf
Ich fahre mit 3W LED immer in der Stadt, wenngleich mir die Autos mit 10Watt HID immer Platz machen, ist auch ganz nett
Da wirdt Du keine Probleme mit bekommen, und wenn Du mal angehalten wirst, beziehe Dich drauf, daß Du ja zwischen 2.4 und 5 Watt liegst, also quasi im Soll

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## bikesteff (6. Februar 2005)

Hmmmm, 3W LED mit 40 Watt Haloleistung - dat wär schön . Mit den 10Watt einer "normalen" Halo ist aber auch schon seeeehr vorsichtig. Ich würde eher sagen, wie 6W Halo.

Jedenfalls, mit 2x3W LED und Mobdar Linse warten die Autos auch schon hübsch brav. Vielleicht denken die, da kommt ihnen eine Yamaha "Tenere" entgegen ;-). 

3x5W LED ist da aber schon kritischer in der Stadt. Andererseits - hängt alles auch davon ab, wie man die Lampe einstellt. Ich habe das bei meiner mal den Einstellwinkel zur Strasse optimiert (habe mich in etwa 20m Entfernung zum Rad aufgestellt und geschaut, obs blended und halt immer was weiter runter gestellt) und seitdem beschwert sich eigetnlich niemand mehr.

Bei manchen Autos könnte man ja auch meinen, dass die Hauptachsen der Lichtkegel 30° auseinanderstehen   

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## T!mon (6. Februar 2005)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie die Leute reagieren würden wenn man sich sowas an den Lenker klemmt:
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24204/sesent/00 (beachtet mal die Lumen...) 

Die haben übrigens auch ne LED Lampe mit 80 Lumen, sollte also mehr als nen "schwachen Schimmer" auf den Boden zaubern, Thomas. 
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24187/sesent/00


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Februar 2005)

Also - an die Leute die sowas noch nich gesehen haben....

Das is kein Traum oder so von mir - wir haben so eine Lampe schon gebaut (jaja, funktionieren tut sie auch - war unsere Seminarfacharbeit).... nicht fürs Fahrrad sondern für eine normale Schraubfassung...

Wir haben mit der auch Messungen angestellt und in denen war sie GLEICHWERTIG!!! mit einer 40 Watt Halogenlampe - so nun zurück zu meiner Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch für die Helligkeit Regeln gibt?


----------



## MaikRutsche (6. Februar 2005)

Es gibt für die Zulassung von Fahrradlampen exakte Festlegungen wie hell die Lampe in bestimmten Zonen sein darf.
Ich glaube dass die Watt-Angabe selber egal ist.

Siehe hier: http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Komponenten/Scheinwerfer/LED/

Zu dem 3W LED gleichwertig mit 40W Halo:
 
Schon möglich dass ne 6° LED an einigen Punkten mehr Licht auf die Strasse bringt als ne 60° Halo - aber mehr Licht bringt so ne 3W LED Funzel auf keinen Fall. 
Aber schön wärs 

/e
Hier mal ein Bild mit 20W IRC 24°


----------



## karsten reincke (6. Februar 2005)

ich habe diverse lampen der firma lupine, unter anderem das von denen angebotene led-system. das teil enthält mehr als zwei dutzend weiße leds, die weit mehr als einen schwachen schimmer auf den asphalt zaubern. im bereich von straßen mit straßenbeleuchtung fahre ich immer im gedimmten modus, bei dunklen wegen immer aufgedimmt. diese led-lampe reicht auch für echte mtb-touren der gemäßigten art völlig aus.
zum thema helligkeit gibt es keine genauen angaben, nur die allgemein bekannten angaben zu wattzahl und einstellung der lampe. 
noch ein hinweis (auch schon mal gepostet): es gibt keine gesetzliche regelung zum thema stirnlampen oder helmlampen, also darf man straflos mit seinem vorgeschriebenen funzelchen fahren und dazu einen superscheinwerfer auf dem helm haben. nur blenden darf man niemanden, und das wiederum wird mittelbar durch die montage- und einstellungsvorschriften geregelt, die ja genau vorschreiben, wo der lichtkegel auf dem boden aufzutreffen hat!!!!
karsten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Februar 2005)

Ich hab die otto 8 von Lupine. Die LED auf 1 Watt gedimmt bringt wirklich nur n schwachen Schimmer. Aber mit 3 Watt LED kann man richtig gut eine Tour fahren. D.h. man braucht es nicht unbedingt heller. Für eine schnelle Abfahrt wäre es mir allerdings zu dunkel. Aber dafür kann man die Lampe ja umschalten.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Februar 2005)

Also nochmal zu der 3 Watt Sache.... der Prototyp besteht aus 50 weißen LED... und ist wie gesagt gebaut und getestet - das mit der punktförmigen Lichtquele stimmt - wir tüftel grad an ner Linse dafür. Auf jeden Fall soll so ein Ding ans Fahrrad ran... - Danke für den Link, ich werd mir das ma durchlesen - wir haben uns gedacht mehrere Schalter anzubauen um einzelne Bereiche der Lampe ausschalten zu können...

mal schauen


----------



## nikolauzi (7. Februar 2005)

@Satsh da Ride
Also zum Thema Bündelung, ein 1mW Laser ist ja auch heller als 40Watt Halogen Aber halt nur auf 1qmm und wenn die Halogen nicht gebündelt ist... 
Den Laser kannst Du natürlich aufweiten, aber dann siehst Du nichts mehr davon...
Wichtig ist die Angabe Lumen, da die unabhängig ist von der Bündelung.
Und die ist bei 3Watt LEDs nunmal 'gering' (ca. 80Lumen, zum Vergleich: 20W Halo=ca.400Lumen, 10Watt HID=ca.500Lumen).

@karsten reincke
Es gibt eine gesetzliche Regelung, da eine benutzte Lampe für den rollenden Straßenverkehr zugelassen sein muß, soweit ich weiß...  Die rollt ja schließlich mit But, who cares  
Wenn Du stehst oder gehst ist's egal...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## karsten reincke (7. Februar 2005)

eigenartigerweise ist es so, daß lampen, die AM BIKE benutzt werden, ein prüfzeichen, und damit eine kba-zulassung, haben müssen, dabei sind die lampen gemeint, die mittels technischer einrichtungen am bike befestift werden, und das ist bei helm/stirnlampen nicht so. 
genauso könnte man sich lange über das thema streiten, ob die forderung nach pedalrückstrahlern erfüllt ist, wenn man an den klickschuhen reflexzonen hat, da ja die schuhe auch mittels technischer einrichtungen am bike befestigt werden.
karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (8. Februar 2005)

@nikolauzi

Die 40  Watt Halogenlampe (war ne normale, keine IRC oder so) haben wir gebündelt (anders kann man die beiden nicht vergleichen) - kam auf 1800 lx unsere LED-Lampe kam auf 1900 lx.

Deshalb hab ich auch nach der Helligkeit gefragt - das das gesamte in den Raum ausgestrahlte Licht (eben Lumen) bei ner Halogenlampe zur Zeit noch mehr is als bei ner LED Lampe ist klar - dafür is die Effektivität der LED noch net gut genug, dauert nochn bissel bis das soweit is - wir würden uns ein Linsenarray davorhängen.


----------



## cdemski (14. Februar 2005)

ich habe mal ne frage zu den halogenspots der eigenbaulampen:

wenn man das sicherheitsglas vorne abmacht und dann die untere Hälfte der Birne selbst mit super-hitzefesten lack bestreicht, müsste dich die Blendung aufgehoben sein!? ODER???


----------



## tobfly (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo ertsmal

Ihc habe ja schon immer mal was von den tollen Lämp(chen) gehört, aber nie gesehen, wos die gibt, wieviel die kosten und son Schmu...

Schick doch einer ma ne pm an mich, Danke  

Bis später, Machts gut und nicht zu oft,

tobfly flys, biker bikes


----------



## SOX (15. Februar 2005)

Mir fällt da grad auch noch mal eine Geschichte ein:
Als ich neulich mit einem Kumpel durch den Wald gefahren bin, es war schon stockdunkel, stand auf unserem Weg ein Auto mit Licht an. Das Gelände war aber grad so, dass er uns voll geblendet hat. Ich habe gedacht, was Du kannst, kann ich auch und habe meine Edison auf Fernlicht und extra nach oben gerichtet. Als ich dann näher kam, habe ich einen reflektierenden Schriftzug gesehen: POLIZEI. Natürlich habe ich gleich die Hand vor die Lampe und drauf gewartet, dass Sie mich anhalten. Aber die haben überhaupt nichts gesagt. Wahrscheinlich waren die grad anderweitig beschäftigt, so alleine nachts im Wald 

Soviel zum Thema "erwischt". Ich glaube, so eng sehn das die Jungs in grün nicht.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Freerider83CH (11. März 2005)

Was mich jetzt aber mal interessiert...
Ihr scheint ja alle mit den lichtern am Bike zu fahren. 
Wo fahrt ihr denn in der nacht? Wir haben mehrere male night downhills gemacht, auf einem singletrail sieht man mit der lampe am lenker praktisch nichts. Am Helm hingegen hat man das licht immer da wo man es braucht, irgendwie leuchtet es mir nicht ein mit so groben lampen den wald auszuleuchten den man garnicht sehen will. Mit der helm variante ist auch sicherlich kein so super gutes licht nötig. 
MFG


----------



## Carsten (11. März 2005)

Also mit meiner Lampe siehst Du was...www.psycholampe.de
Helmlampe find ich schlecht, die flackert zu sehr.
Schau mal ins Elektronikforum, da wurde dasb lang und breit diskutiert...

meine Meinung: mit 55 W am Lenker brauchst Du nix mehr am Helm....
alle Singeltrails in voller DH-Geschwindigkeit fahrbar...bloß beim Springen mußt Du aufpassen...


----------



## SOX (11. März 2005)

@Freerider83CH: Du bist wahrscheinlich noch nie mit einem richtige Licht gefahren und damit meine ich bestimmt keine Sigma Mirage oder so.

Ich habe absolut nicht das Gefühl, zu wenig zu sehen. Ich fahre die DH fast genauso schnell wie am Tag. Man kann es da schon so richtig laufen lassen   

Die Helmversion habe ich aber noch nicht probiert, vielleicht ist das dann noch besser. 
Momentan bin ich aber so zufrieden wie es ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## cdemski (24. März 2005)

schaut mal, das habe ich auf www.louis.de gesehen:

ABBLEND- UND FERNSCHEINWERFER H3 (-> JE 34,95 )

Diese e-geprüften Doppelscheinwerfer bringen echten Streetfighterlook ans Bike. Trotz kleiner Bauform ist die Lichtausbeute, aufgrund der Linsentechnologie und einer speziellen Reflektorform, sehr hoch. Abblend- (Best.Nr. 10033666) und Fernscheinwerfer inkl. Standlicht (Best.Nr. 10033667) sind zusammen geprüft und dürfen nur im Paar montiert werden! Sehr gut geeignet für den Einbau in einer Lampenmaske oder auch "nackt" an einem Aluhalter - etwas Bastelei ist notwendig.


Maße: (L/B/H) ca. 152 mm / max. 95 mm / max. 88 mm
Durchmesser der Streuscheibe ca. 65 mm
inkl. Scheinwerfer-Glühlampe H3 12V 55W


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2005)

cdemski schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal, das habe ich auf www.louis.de gesehen:
> 
> ABBLEND- UND FERNSCHEINWERFER H3 (-> JE 34,95 )
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich ist das Kabel zum 12V-Netzgerät für eine kleine Tour lang genug?!  

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie groß und schwer der Akku für eine 3-Stunden-Tour wird? Willst Du einen Kinderanhänger hinterherziehen?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (3. April 2005)

Hallo,
einfach nur eine o.g. Fernleuchte nehme, aus Alublech einen Halter für den Lenker bauen und noch eine Xenon 55W Glühbirne rein. Bei 45 E Kosten nun die Frage nach nem Akku, aufgrund minimalistischen der Grösse um einiges teurer (65 Euro - 12V bei Conrad). Wer noch kein Ladegerät hat noch mal Mehrkosten. Im Doppellook, also für 150 E bestimmmt ne fette Leuchte fürs Bike. Natürlich muss noch der Stecker von dem Akku mit dem von der Lampe kompatibel gemacht werden, ein längeres Kabel und die wasserdichte Unterbringung in der Trinkflasche sind auch nötig. Wenn ich nächsten Winter die Kohle habe baue ich mir sowas auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Carsten (4. April 2005)

ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: schaut mal ins Elektronik Forum hier im Tech Talk.
Dort wird eigentlich über techneische Details von Lampen geredet...


----------



## Ber (23. Mai 2007)

maaatin schrieb:


> Richtig teuer wird es, wenn wegen Blendung durch diese Lampe ein Unfall passiert.



Das ist zum Glück eher unwahrscheinlich: 
Habe hier seit einigen Wochen eine selbstgebastelte LED-Batterielampe, mit 10 Stk. 8mm-4-Chip-Leds mit insgesamt zirka 5Watt elektrischer Leistung (also durchaus mit den High-Power-Luxeon-Stern-LEDs zu vergleichen).

Wenn man diese Lampe einschaltet, ist es vor einem taghell!
Bin während der Erprobungsphase aus dem Wald kommend auf eine Straße und hatte die Lampe noch an.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich immer gewundert, warum der Gegenverkehr immer anhält, wenn ich ankam! Die fuhren erst dann ganz seelenruhig weiter, nachdem ich passiert hatte. Haben wirklich *alle* angehalten. (War 'ne 30er-Straße.)

Habe dann das Fahrrad auf den Ständer gestellt und mir mein neues Selbstbaulicht von vorne angesehen: man sieht 5 bis 10m davor nichts mehr, so hell ist das! Die LEDs mit ihren rund 70° Abstrahlwinkel tragen ein Übriges dazu bei. Ist im Wald einfach herrlich, weil man auch Zweige und Äste in Kopfhöhe sehr gut und vor allem rechtzeitig erkennt!

Ich der Stadt habe ich diese Lampe aus, so viel Fairness muss sein. In Parks, wo die Köterbesitzer Nachts ihre Viecher abkoten lassen fahre ich mit dieser Lampe eingeschaltet. Gesagt hat noch nie einer was, höchstens sich die Hand vorgehalten. Hunde wie auch deren Besitzer sieht man aber wirklich sehr viel besser als nur mit dem Standard-Dynamo-Licht. Also ein echter Sicherheitsgewinn!


----------



## Paulam Strand (20. Juni 2007)

Mich haben die sonst so frustrierten Streifenhörnchen mit meiner 50 watt Halogenlampe angehalten.
Die haben mir kurz erklärt, dass sie sich zwar freuen, dass ich ein Licht am Bike hab, aber das ginge dann doch zu weit. Ich habe mich entschuldigt und eingesehen, dass ein altes Oma-chen denken könnte, es würde sterben, weil sie auf ein weisses Licht -heller als die Sonne- zufährt. 

Jedenfalls haben mich die netten Beamten dann nachhause fahren lassen, ohne dass ich was bezahlen musste. Dafür musste ich ihnen aber erklären, wie ich auf die Idee gekomen bin, einen 50 Watt Deckenstrahler in eine Cat Eye Handlampe zu bauen ;-)

Also  auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Trekler (28. Juni 2007)

Bin ab und zu in der dunklen Jahreszeit auch mit 50W-Lämpchen unterwegs und bin trotz mehreren unmittelbaren Begegnungen noch nie von unserern ganz ganz lieben Ordnungshütern angehalten worden. Habe die Lampe im Stadtgebiet aber auch brav nach unten gedreht, so dass evtl. Blendwirkung auf ein Minimum reduziert ist. Denke, wenn man nicht vorsätzlich mit seinen Scheinwerfern protzt und so erst Aufmerksamkeit erregt dürfte nichts passieren.


----------



## Ghostrider90 (11. August 2007)

servus kauf dir doch ne helmlampe die teile kosten nich die welt und sind aber dafür problemlos zu fahren ohne das ein der freund und helfer in blau/silber anhält und ein im sixpack heim vor der haustür mit ner anzeige abliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 52057 (25. August 2007)

Also ich seh das so:

Im Wald hilft doch alles, was dich schützt. Also ausreichend Licht. Mal von den armen Tierchen im Wald abgesehen ...
Auf der Straße auch alles was dich schützt. Reflektoren und angemessene Beleuchtung.
Denn richtig ist zwar, dass die meisten Pozilisten sich kaum drum kümmern solange überhaupt Licht da ist. Aber im Falle eines Unfalls muss immer die Schuldfrage geklärt werden. Angenommen man blendet einen Autofahrer. Der verursacht einen Unfall und gibt an geblendet geworden zu sein. Dann könnte es doch auf Teilschuld rauslaufen wenn man keine zugelassene Beleuchtung hat.

PS: Schau mal wie Busch&Müller das mit seiner BigBang macht. 





> Mit dem sogenannten Off-Road-Fluter, einer Vorsatzlinse aus Kunststoff, wird die für den Straßenverkehr erforderliche Hell/Dunkel-Grenze aufgehoben und der Radfahrer erhält eine gleichmäßige Rundumausleuchtung für den Off-Road-Einsatz.


----------



## TITANbrecher (6. September 2007)

Ich hab ne Sigma EVO + EVO X

Die Evo ist für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen, die X nicht... 
Auf der Straße schalt ich halt die EVO X aus... hab keine Probleme... aber ahnungslose Polizisten hab ich 

Ich fahr nachts auf der Alb und such n Ort. Ich frag n Polizist, der grad allen anschein nach ne Routine-Fahrzeug-Kontrolle macht, wo ich denn den Ort finde. Der erklärt mir den weg und meint dann, dass wenn ich 2 Lampen hab, doch beide an machen soll, dann sehen die Autofahrer mich besser... Na gut...


----------



## FarCry (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute ich fahre Downhill und wollt mal fragen wie man sich eine gute lampe bauen kann!!?? 

schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## bofh (18. Juni 2009)

FarCry schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich fahre Downhill und wollt mal fragen wie man sich eine gute lampe bauen kann!!??
> schonmal danke im voraus


Lies diesen Thread. Vollständig.

E.


----------



## HB76 (18. Juni 2009)

und benutz die SuFu


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2009)

FarCry schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich fahre Downhill und wollt mal fragen wie man sich eine gute lampe bauen kann!!??
> 
> schonmal danke im voraus



Schau doch mal ins Technikforum. Da gibts extra sowas wie ein "Beleuchtungshaus", wo sich jede Menge Lichtspezialisten tummeln. Da bekommst du sicherlich eher die gewünschte Antwort.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juni 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> und benutz die SuFu


Die duerfte er benutzt haben. Wie sonst kommt man auf einen fast fuenf Jahre alten Thread? 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ikebab1996 (24. August 2011)

hy hier mal ne kleine frage von mir ... also ich hatte am wochenende ziemliche langeweile und entschloss mich diese mit einem licht projekt an dem fahrrad meiner mutter zu vernichten. Ich stellte 2 60ah autobatterien und einen spannungswandler hinten in den fahrradkorb und den 400w doch recht großen hid scheinwerfer in den korb vorne es funktioniert prächtig und wie es sich schon anhört sind 400 w hid echt unnötig und haben am fahrrad auch nix verloren doch jetzt wieder mal zu meiner frage ist das überhaupt legal ??? ich würde diesen scheinwerfer eh nur an einem großen see verwenden... antwort würde mich echt freuen  ps der 400 w hid lässt jegliche lupine oder x7 ultimate sehr alt aussehen und der ist defokussirt !!!


----------



## keroson (26. August 2011)

Boar voll konkret! Heller als eine Lupine :O

Legal? Nein. Alles was am Bike fest verbaut ist muss StVO zugelassen sein.


----------



## ikebab1996 (26. August 2011)

ist aber fest am korb vorne montiert nur bestimmt nicht stvzo zugelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

